# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  مرتب کردن کد

## mahdi68

من وقتی یک پروژه win32 console application ایجاد میکنم کدهایی که مینویسم به صورت اتوماتیک (مثل #C , ...) مرتب و ردیف نمیشن !!! این کارو چه جوری باید به صورت دستی انجام بدم ؟؟؟ تو نتبینز یک گزینه هست به نام format  که این کارو انجام میده نتونستم رو ویژوال استدیو همچین چیزی پیدا کنم !!!

----------


## hoax3r

منوی Edit->Advanced->Format Selection البته باید اون بخشی که می خواهید مرتب بشه سلکت کنید

----------


## mahdi68

> منوی Edit->Advanced->Format Selection البته باید اون بخشی که می خواهید مرتب بشه سلکت کنید


من این کارو میکنم ولی تغییری ایجاد نمیشه !!!

----------


## hoax3r

شما متنی که می خواین مرتب بشه select می کنید؟

----------


## mahdi68

> شما متنی که می خواین مرتب بشه select می کنید؟


بله Ctrl + A

----------


## hoax3r

عجیبه که نمیشه، داخل این لینک هم ببینید یه راه دیگه هست بجای منو از کلید های ترکیبی  CTRL + K, CTRL + F  استفاده کنید ببینید چی میشه

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/zainnab/archive/2010/05/19/format-the-current-document-or-selection-vstipedit0057.aspx


اگه نشه ممکنه ویژوال استادیوتون ایرادی داره

----------


## mahdi68

بله دوست عزیز متشکر مشکل از ویژوال استدیو بود رو یک سیستم دیگه امتحان کردم و درست عمل کرد 
ممنونم

----------


## crutex

سلام
تو همون منو گزینه بالاییش کل متن رو مرتب میکنه و دیگه نیازی به Select کردن نیست

----------


## kenman

داداش اینم کار میکنه:
CTRL + K      CTRL + D

----------


## Kadilak_8000

nدر ویژوال استودیو 2013 از کلید ترکیبی زیر استفاده کنید

Ctrl + E,D
بعد از E فورآً D بزنید

----------

